# Removing panel on trunk door.



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to remove the panel on the trunk door? i've been getting a nasty rattling sound when listening to my music. ( i have a subwoofer firing against the door) I know its something behind the panel because when i get inside the car and put my hand on the panel, the sound stops


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Remove the one screw holding the "hook" then the rest of the pannelling is simply held in place with snaps. Just pull on the perimeter of the pannel to take it off.


----------



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks! i got the panel off after, and ive figured out whats vibrating, theres a sheet of metal just behind this panel(what the panel clips onto), and thats whats vibrating, any idea on how i can get this to stop? it never used to do that.is it mounted someway to the trunk door and its come loose? or


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I would first make sure the panel hasn't come loose in some way... if not and it is just vibrating then I would think that sound dampening material ("stick on" sheets like second skin audio ) could eliminate vibration:

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/48895-canadian-x-trail.html

example: these pics are from another thread, this is right door panel but the same would apply to the rear hatch...









-


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

yegs said:


> thanks! i got the panel off after, and ive figured out whats vibrating, theres a sheet of metal just behind this panel(what the panel clips onto), and thats whats vibrating, any idea on how i can get this to stop? it never used to do that.is it mounted someway to the trunk door and its come loose? or


If you can find the exact spot where it's rubbing, you can just stick a piece of foam between them, make sure it's secure and won't come loose and you should be good to go. I think they sell them with one sticky side so they don't fall off.


----------



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

its actually the whole sheet of metal vibrating. so im wondering if thats bolted down someway


----------

